# Elmer's Tiny - My 2nd Engine



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 27, 2009)

I finished up my second engine today- Elmer's Tiny. This was a great experience for me. I had to grind form tools to make the radii on the column. I used my drive plate to machine the flat on the column. (I still don't have a four jaw chuck.) The plate attached to the drive plate is a 1.25 lb weight that I faced both sides and bolted on. It's a cheap way to provide a large diameter "fixture' plate. You can buy them cheap at sporting good stores. I cut the threads for the nipple on the lathe. I made everything on the little engine except the set screw and the spring. The pivot, crank shaft and crank pin were all turned .062/.065. That was an experience, since I don't have a follow rest. But, I learned how to do it. I love this hobby and am so grateful to HMEM and it's members. Thank you.




Video-
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKDTGgqcHD0[/ame]


----------



## joe d (Feb 27, 2009)

Notch:

That turned out great! I can see you smiling from here..... as well you should be.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Joe. 

You are right. I am smiling ;D. Now it's time for bed and dreaming of my next project.

Bob


----------



## shred (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks great. I think Tiny was the 2nd I made as well. It's great to drop in a pocket to bring out when people least suspect..


----------



## Maryak (Feb 27, 2009)

90LX_Notch,

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 4156df (Feb 27, 2009)

Bob,

Very nice engine! Very, very nice considering it's only your second engine!

Dennis


----------



## gilessim (Feb 27, 2009)

That looks great Bob! well done, I have one half made, you've just given me some encouragement to finish it!, yours really whizzes around!

Giles


----------



## tel (Feb 27, 2009)

Very impressive Mr. Notch, or may we just call you 90XL?

Now cut the air back and see 'ow slow you can get 'er to run!


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I never could have done it without this site. 

Tel, you are right I need to cut the air back but first I have to find a way to regulate it. I am currently using a portable tire compressor hooked up to my battery charger.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice build 90LX_Notch!

Rick


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 27, 2009)

Because tel asked for it:

I was thinking how to do this and then it dawned on me.... My leak down tester should do the trick and it did. 

Tiny ran down to 2 psi before the compressor side line popped off of the tire chuck. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSPRFIamayQ[/ame]


Note to self - Straighten-up the basement. It looks bad on video!

Link fixed


----------



## tel (Feb 27, 2009)

Neato! Thanx.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 27, 2009)

SWEET !!!! :bow:

That engine is very high on my list to build on my Sherline's 



> cut the air back but first I have to find a way to regulate it.



A clothespin, locking hemostats, pliers to crimp the plastic air hose works very well to limit the air flow !!

Mike


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea, it's a cool little engine. I had it with me at the hardware store when I bought the spring and the guy there couldn't believe it. He thought it was the coolest thing. However, he couldn't understand that I was not going to use it for something. He thought it should go in a little car or something.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 27, 2009)

I never thought of using a leak down tester as a regulator.

Better check the valves.
That leak down tester is showing 100% blow by! 

Rick


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 28, 2009)

Rick,

Actually, I am very surprised that it only has a 2 psi drop. The way this tester works is the 1st gauge is set to 100psi and the 2nd gauge shows the % drop. Example- If the 1st gauge reads 100psi and the second one reads 95psi there is a 5% loss.

Bob


----------



## rake60 (Feb 28, 2009)

Now I'm going to have to play with leak down tester too.


Rick


----------



## kvom (Feb 28, 2009)

That really is "tiny". Very impressive!


----------



## NickG (Mar 2, 2009)

Bob, 

That is a great effort. I haven't built an engine that small yet! What size is the bore / stroke?

What's really impressive is how well it runs right down to that psi, incredible for an engine of that size.

Well done. :bow:

Nick


----------



## rake60 (Mar 2, 2009)

In the first week on HMEM's existence we had a relatively long thread
going about the "Tiny"

For the ancient history buffs it can be found here:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=57.75 


Rick


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent job!

Now it's time to go smaller!!


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all of the great comments.

Nick - I never could have done it without applying what I learned from building your engine first. Thank you.
Bore and stroke are both 3/16.

Steve - Funny you should say that. I have something in mind and I actually started buying the material for it today. It's nothing like what you do; but, if I can pull it off it will be an accomplishment for me.

Now to check out the ancient history that Rick refered to.


----------

